# How many cigars do you typically smoke?



## DoctaJ (Aug 10, 2007)

I was wondering what the average amount of cigars everyone here smokes? I myself am more on the low end as I enjoy 1 to 2 cigars a week. I am curious what the range would be if I asked :biggrin1: opcorn:


----------



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

Damn, I voted wrong. I thought it was per day, not per week. I smoke at least 3 per day....


----------



## Sweet_Cigars (Oct 3, 2008)

I smoke on average 5-7 a week. Lately it's becoming everyday and two in one day yesterday. It seems the more I have the more I smoke. Well gotta run, gone smoke one now!!!


----------



## Dom (Jan 19, 2008)

i go about 4-5 a week, daily between fri, sat, and sun, and then maybe one or two during the week.


----------



## darkninja67 (Feb 7, 2009)

At least 3 a day when I have nice weather.


----------



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

Maybe you can edit my answer.


----------



## AspiringGent (May 15, 2009)

Unfortunately only find the time for 1 or 2 per week. Scotch whisky on the other hand...


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

now that i am home ill smoke about two a day


----------



## Snake Hips (May 30, 2008)

I try to get at least one a day, and two if I'm lucky.


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

2 to 3 a day


----------



## J.C. (Apr 4, 2009)

I used to smoke like 1 a week at the most, but now that I've been stocking up, I find myself smoking one every other day...gotta cut down or else I'll go broke!!


----------



## Cigar Man Andy (Aug 13, 2008)

I usuall smoke 4 or 5 a day.


----------



## DoctaJ (Aug 10, 2007)

DBCcigar said:


> Maybe you can edit my answer.


Wish I could...I think only a mod can though


----------



## Raybird (Oct 17, 2008)

4-5 a week, would like to have time for a few more!


----------



## andrew s (Mar 13, 2009)

I at a couple a week, I can't smoke at the apartment I'm at now so it is only when we go out I get to smoke. We are looking at getting a house so I will start smoking around 5 a week when that happens.


----------



## jay29 (Jan 10, 2009)

I work 2 - 24 hour shifts a week. I do not smoke at work so it is one a day for 5 days.


----------



## wrapper23 (Mar 17, 2009)

3-4 a day not including cigarillos.


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

Usually 4 a week, more if I have time to myself or special occasions.


----------



## GlockG23 (Mar 7, 2009)

DBCcigar said:


> Damn, I voted wrong. I thought it was per day, not per week. I smoke at least 3 per day....


I did the same thing lol


----------



## Patrick B (Nov 5, 2008)

I average 3, some days are only 2, some days are 4, had a couple long days at 5.


----------



## jedipastor (Sep 21, 2008)

I've been a one-a-day guy for about 6 months or so now (though not when it was cold). If I can get a short smoke in around lunch or something then I'll do that too, but that usually only happens a couple times a week. So I maybe average 8 a week or so these days.


----------



## PerpetualNoob (Sep 9, 2008)

Normally four during the week, and two per day on weekends. Yesterday and today I actually smoked three per day. It's really rare for me to smoke three in a day, and I'm pretty sure this is the first time I've ever done it back-to-back like that.


----------



## Shaz (Oct 10, 2008)

This poll doesn't allow for the amount that I smoke, if I'm reading this right. I'll smoke about one per day Mon to Thurs. Friday 2 and Sat and Sunday 2-3 per day. So that's 10-12 per week. Unless I'm out of town. Then I'm not smoking at all.


----------



## Shaz (Oct 10, 2008)

I'm also betting that a lot of the hard core guys have not chimed in just yet. I remember doing a similar poll a while ago and getting an lesson on how many smokes a dedicated smoker will go through.


----------



## Hermit (Aug 5, 2008)

Before I started pipe smoking, it was about 4 or 5 cigars a day.
Now it's about 2 or 3 a week and 5 to 8 bowls a day.


----------



## ashmaster (Oct 10, 2008)

Usually one in the evening except on the weekend, then two maybe three a day.


----------



## Egis (Feb 3, 2009)

It depends, I cut down on my smoking a lil bit, so lets say 2-3 a week!


----------



## BDC (Jun 2, 2008)

Doh! I voted wrong too, I said 1 or 2 a week when its a day...:doh:


----------



## RYJ 08 (Jul 24, 2008)

4 to 5 a day more if work is slow or how bad the traffic is


----------



## mistabman (May 18, 2008)

Typically 1-3 a week. I usually have one saturday or sunday after cutting the grass, but I'll also have the occasional one after dinner during the week. Sometimes when I get the Gf to smoke with me, I can hit 4 or 5 in a week, but that's pretty rare.


----------



## Toulouse (Apr 22, 2009)

My smoking is limited to outdoors, so during the nice weather months (living in Michigan that isn't very many) I manage 5 or 6 a week, but during the winter months, it drops to about once a week.


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

I went with 6-7, since that was the per-week cutoff. My daily post work ritual (cant smoke stogies at work) is to come home, pour a dram and blaze a stick. Weekends generally see 3-4. Yesterday, I smoked four, since I had a long drive and then needed to unwind once I got home. That's about my max. My mouth was a little beat up after all that, but I enjoyed the abuse


----------



## mr bow tie (May 26, 2009)

I smoke between 3 and 5 in any given week. However, during a vacation week, I smoke 2 per day (one in the morning and one at night). Because I love smoking cigars so much, I balance it by running 3 times a week. It does help.


----------



## SMOKE20 (Apr 26, 2008)

I smoke 6-7 a week some weeks alot of that is on the weekends. but i am home a little more in the summer so I enjoy alot more during the week. 

But i definitly smoke more in the summer. Its darn cold in chicago in the winter


----------



## spiderjohn (May 24, 2009)

i usually smoke about three or four cigars on the weekend. rarely smoke during the week, unless there is a cigar tasting at the cigar shop i frequent. their tastings are on wednesdays.


----------



## Kilobyte (Dec 10, 2008)

Now that I am Army retired I have time to enjoy three plus each day.


----------



## Phantom57 (Jan 15, 2009)

I answered the poll incorrectly, I smoke 3-5 a day, everyday. Some smoke cigarettes, some pipes etc, I smoke cigars, all day.


----------



## Frinkiac7 (Dec 12, 2008)

It's summer now, so at least one a day.

During winter it tends to slack off...depending on how often I can get over to the B&M.


----------



## d_day (Aug 24, 2008)

For me it depends entirely on the week. Lately I haven't had time for more than 1 or 2. Prior to that I was getting in 6 or 7 a week.


----------



## punch corojo (Jan 17, 2008)

Over the last 6 months I'v gone up to atlest twice a week. Normolly its 2-3 but sometimes reaches 4.


----------



## CPJim (Jan 20, 2008)

Weather plays a big factor for me. But since I found a smoking buddy, I found I smoke a lot more. Which is a good problem.


----------



## Hawk6815 (Jun 22, 2007)

While I'm deployed, like now, I'll smoke 2-3 a day. Home I smoke about 4-5 a week.

Will


----------



## calhounhusker (Apr 28, 2009)

I smoke anywhere from 9-12 a week. Depending on what I'm doing and how often I go into the local B&M


----------



## popNsmoke (Apr 4, 2009)

here in the sand box i smoke 2 a day.....back home just one a day


----------



## baddddmonkey (Oct 13, 2008)

Since I've been working more, and with this crappy weather I've been having here...it's been about 2-3 a week if I am lucky. It's been either windy, or rainy. Hopefully I can go out and enjoy one soon, it has been too long!


----------



## TheBigNasty (Dec 18, 2008)

Depends upon wether or not I'm expecting forthcoming romantic activity :biggrin1:


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

On average I probably smoke 35-40 a week.


----------



## Sweet_Cigars (Oct 3, 2008)

madurolover said:


> On average I probably smoke 35-40 a week.


:shocked:.......really?


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

Sweet_Cigars said:


> :shocked:.......really?


Yes, but I usually smoke smaller vitolas so that helps the count go up somewhat. :razz:


----------



## Sweet_Cigars (Oct 3, 2008)

Sweet_Cigars said:


> I smoke on average 5-7 a week. Lately it's becoming everyday and two in one day yesterday. It seems the more I have the more I smoke. Well gotta run, gone smoke one now!!!


I would like to change my numbers around a little bit.

Past week straight has been one every night and I don't see that changing any time soon so I will have to say, *7 a week.*


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

I try to get in at least one a day. Depending on what I'm doing on a weekend day, it can go from 1 up to 7 or so on one day.


----------



## redraider (Apr 28, 2009)

only 3-5 a week...Anymore than that and my sinuses start killing me!!


----------



## ezmoney5150 (Jan 23, 2008)

I generally smoke about 3 a day. Two at work and one at home. On the weekend I will sometimes smoke 4.


----------



## dennis569 (Jan 16, 2007)

ezmoney5150 said:


> I generally smoke about 3 a day. Two at work and one at home. On the weekend I will sometimes smoke 4.


Isn't it great to have a job where you can? I can on my job, too. Matter of fact I wouldn't take a job where I couldn't. 3 a day.


----------



## roughrider (Feb 25, 2008)

I smoke 3-5 a week on average.


----------



## confednet (Jan 8, 2010)

28 to 42 a week.


----------



## brooksie (Aug 19, 2010)

whoops, double post. pardon the n00bieness


----------



## brooksie (Aug 19, 2010)

1 to 2 a day but it's usually a small one in the morning


----------



## Johnny Rock (Jun 25, 2010)

Usually 3 a day, a couple of PC's and one large format. Weekends maybe 4 - 5 per day with 2 robusto or larger/day.


----------



## rob51461 (Aug 19, 2010)

2 a day mostly


----------



## Amichuck (Jan 29, 2010)

10-20 per week. Have one for breakfast every morning for sure. *Partagas, breakfast of champions.*


----------



## Trip59 (Aug 9, 2010)

1 per day Mon-Thurs, usually 2-3 Fri if i hit the bar, 1 if I don't, and 3-4 Saturday, though only my daily or first of a Fri/Sat is a good one, the others I smoke at the bar are usually like IT's or something else I got from a Monster or Jam for like $2 a piece. Still a nice smoke, but not like a CAO or RP or my good midrange. I usually reserve the Avo/Ashton/$10+ smokes for once a month when we go out to dinner. Sundays I haven't been smoking, though will break out one of my pipes if I get the urge.

Trip


----------



## smokin'Jef (Jul 2, 2007)

I smoke one at a time. :wink:


----------



## jtree26 (Aug 20, 2008)

Unfortunately, I only have time for 2 to 3 a week.


----------



## Aficionado82 (Jul 5, 2010)

I smoke about 2-3 per month... I rarely ever find the time to sit outside undisturbed for an hour or longer. Makes me appreciate the cigar and time alone alot more when I finally get around to it.


----------



## Team Fuente (Jul 8, 2007)

Oh yeah im part of the 4.6%!


----------



## Russell Pta (Jun 28, 2010)

i generally smoke 2-3 a week. if im out camping or fishing it goes up to 2 a day easily.


----------



## MrMayorga (Feb 14, 2008)

During the week during fair weather I typically smoke one or two a day and on the weekends it's usually four or five a day. so I answered three a day because that's what it probably averages out to.


----------



## kenelbow (Jan 14, 2010)

This time last year I was smoking less than once a week. These days I smoke 3-5 cigars/week. See what puff, CI and cbid can do to a person?


----------



## afcnd (Sep 4, 2010)

about 1-2 in a week.


----------



## bimmerboy318 (Sep 1, 2010)

I'd love to smoke once or even twice a day... but once or twice a week is all I find the time for


----------



## treatneggy (Jul 1, 2010)

I guess probably 3 to 5. It depends on how busy my work day is if I can squeeze in a break long enough. Other than that, I usually don't get much time anymore except for maybe one over the weekends.


----------



## Pup1 (Aug 3, 2010)

I generally smoke 3-5 a week but over the past two weeks I have found time for 1 a day .


----------



## Khanman (Apr 10, 2010)

I started off the summer with 1-2 a week, but with the nice weather I find it hard not to enjoy relax outside with a stick and a glass of scotch...so now 3-4 a week.


----------



## Nickerson (Mar 19, 2009)

I try to limit myself to 2-3 a week. Though this week I had 5!


----------



## bfons303 (Jun 29, 2010)

2 a day keeps the Dr away


----------



## Soft Top (Jul 29, 2010)

Just 1-2 a week. There's not enough time for more!


----------



## Plop007 (Jul 8, 2009)

1-3 cigars a week


----------



## Codename47 (Aug 6, 2007)

1-2, rarely 3 cigars a week. It's been times when I smoked 2 a day, but I find it more pleasing to smoke once a or twice a week


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

I chose 1-2, but it's really more like 2-3, which wasn't an option. I chose 1-2 because it is sometimes only 1, and I didn't choose 3-5 because so far it's never been more than 4.


----------



## fanman1 (Sep 6, 2010)

one or two on the weekends or unless i get some good honest free time during the week


----------



## Soft Top (Jul 29, 2010)

I see 8 people went for 4+ a day.

Were you one of them eggopp?


----------



## Nurse_Maduro (Oct 23, 2008)

I'll smoke, on average, two a day...more if it's a sunny day, less if it's not. I'll also smoke 2-3 pipe bowls...more if it's a lousy day, less if it's not.


----------



## marked (Jul 29, 2010)

If it's a full work day, maybe 1-2 in the evening when I get home. Days off, where I have nothing planned and just hanging around the house, can be as high as 4-5.


----------



## Mr_mich (Sep 2, 2010)

1 or 2 a week is typical. 3-4 a week on a good week. 2-3 a day when i'm camping or on vacation 1 or 2 a week is typical. 3-4 a week on a good week. 2-3 a day when i'm camping or on vacation :smoke:


----------



## dirtyfab (Aug 3, 2010)

On average I smoke 4-5 a week. Usually 1-2 on fridays and 2 on sundays. More if I'm on vacation or getting together with my brothers.


----------



## baderjkbr (Jun 21, 2010)

7 a week. I just started 3 mons ago. Trying to catch up.ound:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

3 a day max, sometimes weeks without any all depends.


----------



## eggopp (Jul 21, 2010)

At the moment im averaging 4 a day, ive got it bad.... real bad! :evil:


----------



## phresh (Aug 19, 2009)

I enjoy 2 per day. One in the morning and one in the evening.


----------



## PunchMan6 (Feb 14, 2010)

2 a day or even 3 if Im feelin up to it!!! I have been known to smoke one after breakfast, lunch, dinner and after dinner with some rum...then maybe a nitecap before bed at midnite!!!


----------



## barryowens (Jun 2, 2010)

I usually have a couple on the weekend. Long weekends (like the past one) maybe a couple more. :mrgreen:


----------



## Gigmaster (Jan 12, 2009)

As many as I can...which is not enough!


----------



## YouDontKnowJack (Sep 10, 2010)

usually i will have about 1 a day, depending on what i am doing it will be a little more or a little less


----------



## Brewer_Bob (Sep 10, 2010)

Usually two a week. If left to my own devices I would probably smoke 2 a night, but my wife doesn't tolerate the smell well.


----------



## ke4mcl (Jun 17, 2010)

im averaging 3-5 a week at this point. it keeps costs down!


----------



## p1ivip1ng (Sep 10, 2010)

I generally smoke anywhere from 5 to 7 cigars a week. It really depends on what kind of company I'm keeping.


----------



## Monster (Mar 5, 2012)

I try to keep it at 2-3 a week, but I bought a box, and since that is all I have been smoking, I smoke closer to 5-6 a week


----------



## BOSSTANK (Mar 3, 2018)

Old thread bump... :vs_cool:

3 sometimes 4 a day for me... I just started smoking cigars about a month ago... I prolly should slow it down some... so many to try and I can’t get enough.
I smoked cigarettes for about 21 years, a pack a day. Quit cold turkey 8 years ago this coming May and will never start them again.


----------



## Madderduro (Feb 26, 2018)

mon-thurs usually 2 a day....fri-sun usually 5-6 but if I'm drinking who knows


----------



## Ender1553 (Dec 23, 2017)

From 1 a month to 3/4 a week. Rarely more than 1 a day, though there's been a time recently where I had 3 on a fly fishing trip... one with coffee, one on the river, one in the eveninh.

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr (Aug 24, 2008)

Workdays I try to sneak in one when I get home. Off days I average 2-4 depending on the vitola.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Lately I'm buying more than I smoke....somehow I've gotten this bassackwards...and then there's the pipe side.


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

Cigary said:


> Lately I'm buying more than I smoke....somehow I've gotten this bassackwards...and then there's the pipe side.


Wait a minute. I know you've got a very healthy stash. But for those that don't, smoking more than you buy makes you a mooch. @Cigary's "bassakwards" is relative.

_Smoke what you like, but keep yer dern mitts offa mine! :grin2:_


----------



## acitalianman13 (Jun 4, 2014)

2-4 a week average 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PTAaron (Sep 1, 2017)

In the winter I’m very limited... but I’m usually a 1-3/week guy in the summer - caveat here is that I only started getting “serious” about the hobby in August of last year. Before that I was a 1/month kind of guy.


----------



## JtAv8tor (Apr 12, 2017)

At least 2 a day on weekdays, 3-4 on weekends 


Sent from undisclosed staging area


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

curmudgeonista said:


> Wait a minute. I know you've got a very healthy stash. But for those that don't, smoking more than you buy makes you a mooch. @Cigary's "bassakwards" is relative.
> 
> _Smoke what you like, but keep yer dern mitts offa mine! :grin2:_


Haha....I keep tabs on your stash and what you smoke and how many you smoke. When I grow up I wanna be like you... and Tony and Bob...you guys are legendary. I'm barely the contrails off your wings.


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

Cigary said:


> Haha....I keep tabs on your stash and what you smoke and how many you smoke. When I grow up I wanna be like you... and Tony and Bob...you guys are legendary. I'm barely the contrails off your wings.


Those are smoke trails. :vs_cool:

But don't let @Cigary's white-washing act fool you guys. He has almost as many cigars as he has lighters! >


----------



## Stratus (Jan 15, 2018)

1-2 per week during thew spring and summer. Winter...only 1 or 2 a month...that is until the cigar room is complete! HA!


----------



## Jim232118 (Mar 13, 2018)

Not as often as I would like. About 2 a month.


----------



## Sammy63 (Feb 24, 2018)

Between 4 and 7 per week currently.


----------

